# خياط



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد كلمة أفصح في اللغة العربية من كلمة خياط أو ترزي؟


----------



## elroy

خائط؟


----------



## cherine

حائك


----------



## Huda

elroy said:


> خائط؟


لم أسمع بهذه الكلمة من قبل


cherine said:


> حائك


هل هذه الكلمة متداولة ومعروفة؟


----------



## cherine

على حد علمي، نعم.


----------



## elroy

Huda said:


> لم أسمع بهذه الكلمة من قبل


 إنها موجودة في المعاجم: تعريف و شرح و معنى خائط بالعربي في معاجم اللغة العربية معجم المعاني الجامع، المعجم الوسيط ،اللغة العربية المعاصر ،الرائد ،لسان العرب ،القاموس المحيط  - معجم عربي عربي صفحة 1
ولكن لا أعرف مدى انتشارها؛ اقترحتها فقط لأنك طلبت كلمة غير خياط.
بالحقيقة لطالما ظننت أن خياط فصيحة ولا غبار عليها؛ أليس الأمر كذلك؟


----------



## lukebeadgcf

ليس هناك ما يجعلني أشك في فصاحة كلمة «خياط».

هذه الكلمات تعني أيضا «خياط» حسب القواميس. لكن على حد علمي هي غير مستخدمة. التعاريف مأخوذة من تاج العروس.

بِيَطْر



> (و) من الْمجَاز: (البِيَطْرُ) ، كهِزَبْرٍ: (الخَيّاطُ) ، رَواه شَمِرٌ عَن سلَمَةَ، قَالَ الراجز: شَقَّ البِيَطْرِ مِدْرَعَ الهُمَامِ
> وَفِي التَّهْذِيب:
> باتَت تَجِيبُ أَدْعَجَ الظّلامِ
> جَيْبَ البِيَطْرِ مِدْرَعَ الهُمَامِ
> قَالَ شَمِرٌ: صَيَّرَ البَيْطَارَ خَيَّاطاً كَمَا صَيَّرُوا الرَّجُلَ الحاذِقَ إِسْكَافاً.




صِنْع



> الصِّنْع الخَيّاط، وَبِه فُسِّرَ قولُ كُثَيِّرٍ: (إِذا مَا لَوى صِنْعٌ بِهِ عدَنِيَّةً ... كَلَوْنِ الدِّهانِ وَرْدَةً لم تُكَمَّتِ)




فُضوليّ



> قَالَ ابْن الأَعْرابِيّ: الفُضولِيُّ: الخَيّاط




قَراريّ



> والقَرَارِيُّ: الخَيّاطُ، قَالَ الأَعْشَى: (يَشُقُّ الأُمُورَ ويجْتَابُها ... كشَقِّ القَرَارِيِّ ثَوْبَ الرَّدَنْ)




ناصِح



> الناصِح (الخَيّاطُ، كالنَّصَّاح والنَّاصِحِيّ)


----------

